# Nob



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Fished the pier last night on the out. I had one good run on cut spot that nearly took the pole overboard; lil buddy got off. 
One nice 18 inch black drum and a 20 inch striper. All caught on shrimp. Countless pups, all throw backs. 
Another guy out there caught a flounder, pups and some specs, all throw backs. He did manage a nice 19 or 20 inch pup and I think he caught it on cut bait. He was using white gulp grub (I believe) for the throw backs.


----------



## L8FRFSHN (Oct 11, 2012)

By pier you mean down by the carriers? I've fished NOB (NavSta Norfolk) on and off for several years normally along the sea wall behind MARMC, never tried the pier by the carries. Sounds like you had a decent night. Have to add it to the spots I want to check out lsit.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Ever had any luck fishing the sea wall next to MARMC?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

L8FRFSHN said:


> By pier you mean down by the carriers? I've fished NOB (NavSta Norfolk) on and off for several years normally along the sea wall behind MARMC, never tried the pier by the carries. Sounds like you had a decent night. Have to add it to the spots I want to check out lsit.


Yes, the fishing pier that is there.


----------



## L8FRFSHN (Oct 11, 2012)

REKER, I have caught plenty of croaker, spot, puppy drum, the occasional spek, and rare striper along that sea wall. Have to admit never in great numbers and not many keepers but I still like to hit it once in a while. Another spot I will share is behind the MWR shop onboard the Portsmouth Naval Hospital compound. Was there two weeks ago for three hours and caught numerous spot and a couple puppy drum. No keepers on the pups. Two years ago managed some keeper reds on peeler crabs mid-October. The folks that work at the MWR shack are a great source of info as they fish that area almost daily during their lunch break. I work that spot and the seawall all the way to behind the club. For bait I use blood worms, squid, shrimp, and peelers. Natural bait, never tried fish bites, artificials, lures, or gulp - not really sure why because I use those baits at other places?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice report Smitty and sounds like fun and supper!


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

I love this Pier it is my favorite place to fish at night when all of the kids and daylight recreation fishermen leave. caught this striper out there in july two nights before I deployed. and this guy back in june.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

u look like u were dressed pretty warm for june lol. nice catches!


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

it was still getting cool at night out there on that water lol! that hot weather wasn't in full swing yet.


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Great deal on the fish..


----------

